# Scales



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Can anyone recommend some reasonably priced, but accurate, digital scales, please?

I already have a set that's accurate enough for the half-pounds of greens that I weigh out for roasting, but common sense suggests that when check weighing individual doses a set with a lower maximum would probably be more accurate. Certainly with the ones that I currently have, once I get 14 grams loaded up, I can generally add a few more beans before it ticks over to 15 grams.

I suppose that what I need is something that weighs in 0.1 grams, rather than 1.0 grams, with a max around 20 to 30 grams?

I'm having trouble finding reasonably priced scales in that range, and it's just a minefield of variety out there, so a point in the right direction would be greatly appreciated.

Sorry if this is covered elsewhere - I've done a search but couldn't find any relevant threads.


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 20, 2010)

hi there, I have the same problem and I have found that using 'drug scales' seem to get an accurate reading to 0.1g.

It seems an odd place to look but places like bong shops etc usually have this kind of stuff. not something I know from personal experience but someone suggested to me some time back looking in one of these and they usually do have them cheaper than catering suppliers.

Hope this helps


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

....and just as I was wondering why there were so many sets of pocket digital scales on the market. ;>)))

I wondered why people would need portable accurate weighing equipment!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You'll need scales up to 1000g to take the portafilter as well.

The shops that sell pretty much everything (like poundstores just with higher prices) also have these - often in locked display cabinets.

It felt wrong buying my first set of scales. The look I was given by the shop assistant - she must have assumed I was dealing drugs - was quite amusing come to think of it!


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

All nicely sorted now, thanks to a PM from Glenn.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Don't know if this helps also, but have a look at the Maplin Electronics site, they do several digital scales one ithink reads from 0.01g up


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

FWIW I use a digital scale built into a large measuring spoon, similar to this one, and it suits my uses quite well, though it's not able to take a portafilter or even a basket.


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

I bought mine from eBay, £5 incl postage, click me


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

As above, I just bought (yet to receive) a set of these scales off ebay.

Quite a few on home barista have used them and said they're good for the price.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Just found that Coffee hHt sell digital scales for £13.13 if it helps.


----------



## scrufftyguy (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi there!

I'm new to the forums and I'm on the look out for some scales (and also a timer) too. I notice that the Hasbean ones aren't on the website any more so was after a few other suggestions! The ones linked above on Ebay and Cofee Hit look identical, what does everyone reckon to them?

Thanks!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

They are the same model

I recommend these scales and use them myself

The ones from the far east can often be held up by HMRC and the postal supplier may levy a charge of £13 or more to release them, negating any eBay discounts

Use UK sellers where possible

At least with our site advertisers theres a better after-sales service too


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I recently bought Salter digital scales from here recently as I needed something big enough to take my chemex (takes up to 5kg). I do have smaller, more accurate scales but I'm not fussed about half a gram here or there when it comes to dosing.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I have the James Martin/Wahl scales from Amazon which does the job nicely


----------



## scrufftyguy (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback! I think I'll probably go for the small ones if people rate them, as I've already got large kitchen scales for big measuring.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I've just ordered these ones. They are the same as the ones on Coffeehit but a bit cheaper. Only really good if you can slide the basket out of your PF otherwise they're probably a bit small.


----------



## scrufftyguy (Jan 6, 2011)

lookseehear said:


> I recently bought Salter digital scales from here recently as I needed something big enough to take my chemex (takes up to 5kg). I do have smaller, more accurate scales but I'm not fussed about half a gram here or there when it comes to dosing.


They're great scales, bought my sister some for Christmas and she's well pleased with them!


----------



## agduncan (May 1, 2010)

scrufftyguy said:


> They're great scales, bought my sister some for Christmas and she's well pleased with them!


These are my go to recommendation for coffee scales. Unless you are doing espresso, for which I would definitely encourage weighing to .1g, they are superb value, excellent quality, and a good example of a product doing something simply and well.

If any further stamp of approval is needed, Penny University used them, Notes Music Coffee use them, and they are (were) both offering some of the best filter brewing in the country.

Edit: Amazon have them at £9.75 with free delivery. I have purchased this item from them 3 times now with no problems: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000ZNM51O


----------



## scrufftyguy (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice, ordered some that have an accuracy of 0.1g from a UK seller on Ebay for £6.49, which seemed like a decent price!


----------

